# Help with cleaning oil off the engine cover



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would go back in and have who ever serviced the car clean up the mess they made. I always check before I leave the dealer after an oil change, I would go right back in and ask if the mess they left was free or if I should expect a bill later.


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

I would take it back and make them clean it. I did that to the Ford dealer I used to take my Bullitt to once in a while. They got power steering fluid all over the front part of my engine bay one time and I brought it right back. When they say it's good to go, it should be. Also, I've always made it a habit to double check their work no matter what they(whoever works on your vehicle) do just in case. I can't tell you how many times, when I worked at acura especially, that I had brought a customer's vehicle into my bay only to find the oil cap missing, AF not latched in properly, or other fluid caps missing.


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

I took it back to the dealer the first time I got the oil changed and the technician had dumped oil all over the exhaust down pipe. I had no choice then because it was smoking like a coal train. They had to remove the lower engine bay air deflector that time and broke a couple retaining screws off. Didn't replace them either. I just would rater do the work this time so no damage is done. I've already contacted GM customer support on them so just waiting on a call from the dealer for this incident. Until then I just want to clean this up without harming anything. I keep my cars clean enough to eat off of. I bought a 1990 Mazda B2200 pickup new and 5 years 360,000 miles later you couldn't tell the truck had ever been driven. I liked that truck like I like this Cruze and if I can keep this car from being abused from the dealer I'll drive it 360,000 miles. It's 6 months old and 7100 mies into it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Maybe a nice engine cleaner such as Griots Garage Engine Cleaner or Detailer's Engine Degreaser would do the trick? Also, I'm sure an All Purpose Cleaner (APC) such as Eco Touch APC or Chemical Guys Grime Reaper APC could also be used with the appropriate tools and procedures for such a job.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

A nice can of soda works hahaha


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice ! Yeah even a little splashed oil oozing down into your cover can be a Nice thing to think about .. Now you might want to think about sevicing your own Vehicle . 
Starting with that annual oil change !


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Brake cleaner applied to a scotts blue shop rag. To get in cracks just litely spray on.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Degreaser , pressure washer and white dressing!


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

There is a cosmetic cover over the coil pack. You could pull that off and clean it while it's not attached. I've never quite figured out how to get that cover off my LS. I can see a little arrow on the right end and I think it pries off. I would wipe up anything underneath without using any chemicals. You can't see down there anyway once you put the coil cover gizmo back on.


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

Dale_K said:


> There is a cosmetic cover over the coil pack. You could pull that off and clean it while it's not attached. I've never quite figured out how to get that cover off my LS. I can see a little arrow on the right end and I think it pries off. I would wipe up anything underneath without using any chemicals. You can't see down there anyway once you put the coil cover gizmo back on.


I took the cover off and cleaned there too. To remove that cover without breaking the tabs slide it to the right, lift it slightly on the right side so it skims over the top of what's in the way. It moves to the right 1/2 of a inch then just lifts off. No prying required. Just barley lift the right side and it will miss what's in the way. Then if you know how you can check your spark plug gap and set to .028 if it's not already. That's the factory spec. Be sure to torque plugs back to 18ft/lb and just snug the torx bolts holding the coil pack down. Notice they weren't tight to start with. Snug....


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

